# Fenrisian Wolf models



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

What are the cheapest options for Fenrisian Wolves? I am planning on making an army that is all wolf, but cant decide on the cheapest option.

P.S. I am going to need about 59 Wolf models


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

You can buy the wolves bitz packs from gw, i think its about 5 wolves for £8 or something, ill get a link

EDIT: got linky http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1250001&prodId=prod1290040


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

> you can buy the wolves bitz packs from gw, i think its about 5 wolves for £8 or something


The fantasy wolves are for goblin riders, would they be big enough?

I think the cheapest option you've got is to try and find some kiddy toy ones with decent detail. There isn't much else out there afaik.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Chaos war hounds might work. They are cheaper than the wolves, but some filing and removing of extra chaosy bits might be required.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

asianavatar said:


> Chaos war hounds might work. They are cheaper than the wolves, but some filing and removing of extra chaosy bits might be required.


Yeah, but if you wanted the goblin wolves to look awesome, you'll probably need to do some green stuff work with them anyway (fill out the hair, etc.)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Rings Wargs. Look better than Goblin Wolf riders anyday and a bit of greenstuff to fill in the flat saddle area. Either that or _classic_ metal chaos hounds.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

I use chaos warhounds with greenstuff fur and no spikes for Fenrisian Wolves and Vampire Count Dire Wolves with metallic bones and cog bits for cyberwolves.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

bobss said:


> Lord of the Rings Wargs. Look better than Goblin Wolf riders anyday and a bit of greenstuff to fill in the flat saddle area. Either that or _classic_ metal chaos hounds.


If you were to use wargs you cant use them at gw or anything, not allowed to use lotr minis with anything else but lotr.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

If you want really evil looking wolves then what about the VC Dire wolves? Otherwise the Chaos Warhounds would look good.


----------

